# 25H chain on a (intentionally) slow 150kg kart - need upgrade to #219?



## hybridkart (Oct 28, 2021)

Please check: Axle sprocket pitch diameter is 141mm. Is that giving me 70N, as in 7kg on a chain rated at 1050lb/2.205=476kg tensile?


#25 ChainForce = torque/(PitchDiameter/2)Force TorquePitch diameter70.9250.141


----------

